# Personal protection training in MD



## Itzkristen (Sep 18, 2011)

I was wondering if anyone knew of anyone or could point me the right direction of a personal protection trainer in Maryland. I live in the Baltimore county area somewhat close to the city. Harford county is close as well. Thanks everyone.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

you might want to get in touch with GSDBESTK9. Carolina and her husband not only breed GSDs but work their dogs as well. They may have some suggestions for you in your area.


----------

